# Clomid with low Amh



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi ladies
I wonder if anyone could advise me on whether there would be any point in taking clomid with Amh of 1.17? 
Any advice/info would be appreciated
X


----------



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you for your reply Scarlett that makes sense. I'm waiting for consultation ATM and trying acupuncture and Chinese herbs to improve my egg quality. Good luck with your journey and thanks again


----------



## Popeye1 (May 3, 2013)

Hi

I have an AMH of 3.23 and was told point blank no to chlomid, as ovulation is not the issue, they said the only chance was IVF and taking 75 mg of DHEA a day.

Start first attempt at Ivf in August.

Good luck


----------

